# Tattoos / Appearance



## JackEnglish (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi everyone! My names Jack and I'm new to this forum!

I'm aware this topic has been touched on before so I apologise if I'm repeating but hopefully someone can help me a little bit...

I have quite a lot of tattoos and I'm worried that in my spare time they may cause negative attention. I have a lot on my arms, my back, stomach and neck which can all be covered for during working hours but during my social time I'd like to be able to wear a teeshirt and shorts and not have to worry about it. None of them are offensive and I understand I may get stares (I get enough of them in England! Not as many now I've lost the piercings and crazy hair styles!!!) which I'm more than prepared to embrace, I'm more worried about them getting me in trouble. I'm a respectful man and I'm aware my appearance will potentially get me judged from a far. Maybe I am being naive but it worries me that something I love and have a passion for may hold me back from living a normal life in an amazing place. I'm aware the culture is very different to what I'm use to in England and I've tried reading up about it the best I can online, but all of the articles I'm finding are more related to actually getting a tattoo done in Dubai. 

Any responses would be great. 

Thanks a lot!

Jack


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Although it's technically illegal to have tattoos done here, there is actually a thriving underground business here. Aside from that, you will find many people - men and women - have them and show them. I agree with you, work is not the right place, but in your own time, no problem. And kudos to you for thinking about it and posing your question so eloquently.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Agree with Bedougirl. You'll have no problem at all Jack


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

My mate is covered in them and he has no problems at all! In fact its a good thing because all the door staff remember him and we get in to places for free!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a half sleeve, and I'm a girl, but have had no problems here at all. Course I get stares but I also get people coming up to me to talk about my tatts and I get nice compliments. In the UK I only ever got stares and very few nice comments.


----------



## JackEnglish (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for all your replies. This has definitely given me confidence in the subject! I'm flying out in September for a few weeks and now I'm even more excited! Thanks again


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

JackEnglish said:


> Thank you so much for all your replies. This has definitely given me confidence in the subject! I'm flying out in September for a few weeks and now I'm even more excited! Thanks again


Have a brilliant time Jack :thumb:


----------



## bencyjack1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Not a problem at all Jack.. In fact it depend on you if tattoo is ur passion then go ahead... Have a good time Jack..


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

One of my colleagues has a full sleeve, most of the time wears polo shirts and it has never been an issue, although our company is very relaxed (casual Thursday for me is sundress and flip flops ).

As others have said, you may get a few stares but other than that you'll be ok.

And if you want to have more done, a few recommendations of tattoo artists have been posted in the forum.


----------



## guysim (Jul 19, 2012)

agree with above - you shall have no problem at all


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi Jack, I too had the same apprehension before I moved out here. I have quite a few and also have an Arabic tattoo on my forearm. 

I have never had any problems at all, quite the opposite actually. Most people seem very interested in them, and I get asked about them quite often. 

And yes, there are quite a few underground places you can get some fresh ink done over here.


----------



## JackEnglish (Jul 9, 2012)

I ended up flying out for a few weeks, finding a job and not going home! My tattoos haven't caused me a problem at all. I get a few stares but I've actually had a lot (a LOT) of compliments for them and questions on their meaning. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

i also have tattoos but its both in my shoulder arm . i think you should just act normal,nobody will bother you about your tattoo here .


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

JackEnglish said:


> I ended up flying out for a few weeks, finding a job and not going home! My tattoos haven't caused me a problem at all. I get a few stares but I've actually had a lot (a LOT) of compliments for them and questions on their meaning. Thanks for all your help!


Glad everything worked out for you and thanks for coming back and letting us know the outcome  Congrats on the new job and hope you enjoy the land of sand.,


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Good for you jack, if you need any more ink combined with a decent holiday can heartedly recommend taking a short flight to Goa. I had my last one done there, had a big shoulder / arm piece done, took 15 hours but cost was only around 1500aed well worth it. Artist was a decent one as well.


----------



## JackEnglish (Jul 9, 2012)

Laowei said:


> Good for you jack, if you need any more ink combined with a decent holiday can heartedly recommend taking a short flight to Goa. I had my last one done there, had a big shoulder / arm piece done, took 15 hours but cost was only around 1500aed well worth it. Artist was a decent one as well.


Thanks very much for the recommendation I'll definitely look into it. I'm also using tattoo appointments as an excuse to jump on a cheap flight and head home for a few days!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Who did you use in Goa? Can't say I've had much joy with the scratcher here. Apparently an atheist too but you'd never of guessed.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There are plenty of tattoo parlours in Goa, my sister in law did her's there too but I'd be interested to know who Laowei used as well. I only know of the ones in Mumbai.

Glad to see there's a tattoo appreciation society here. I thought I was one of the few who admired them, even though I have just one.


----------



## Noliver (Dec 1, 2012)

I was glad to come across this post. I'm moving to Dubai next month and was a little worried if my tattoos would cause me any problems. I have them in discreet locations but I did not want to cause an uproar if I went to a beach.


----------



## Devitt (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a cross on my wrist... Will this cause issues?


----------



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

Good question? I have a St Michael on my shoulder, and a Navy Trident on my thigh (it doesn't show even in shorts), what is the stance on non-Muslim ink?

I did have the one I knew would be offensive creamed, left over from GWOT).


----------



## 60guy (Mar 19, 2012)

Devitt said:


> I have a cross on my wrist... Will this cause issues?


Have a guy I work with that has one on his hand. No one has ever made a comment to him or his supervisor.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Not an issue on the beach, i have a full shoulder/half sleeve on one arm and a shoulder piece on the other side. Even walking around the local stores such as spinneys its not uncommon to see someone flashing their ink.


----------



## ddden (Feb 9, 2012)

i have a cross tattoo behind my ear and it can be seen easily because i always tie my hair. i was very conscious at first because i work in a corporate setting and take the metro religiously. 

fortunately, there are no violent reactions


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I recently saw a local with a huge Swastika on his arm - great!


----------



## Midlifer (Jul 24, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> I recently saw a local with a huge Swastika on his arm - great!


They're fascinated by Hitler and the Nazis, go figure. Guess they have no recollection of 70 years ago.


----------



## Devitt (Oct 23, 2012)

ddden said:


> i have a cross tattoo behind my ear and it can be seen easily because i always tie my hair. i was very conscious at first because i work in a corporate setting and take the metro religiously.
> 
> fortunately, there are no violent reactions


Lol, thanks, I was planning on getting it covered before I move, but think I'll keep it now.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Midlifer said:


> They're fascinated by Hitler and the Nazis, go figure. Guess they have no recollection of 70 years ago.


The Arabs have a different recollection of what happened to them 70 years ago.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Midlifer said:


> They're fascinated by Hitler and the Nazis, go figure. Guess they have no recollection of 70 years ago.


A lot of people were surprised and asked if it wasn't actually the Hindu symbol - er nope, a proper full on Swastika in all the Nazi colours. My OH who is German was mortified!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> A lot of people were surprised and asked if it wasn't actually the Hindu symbol - er nope, a proper full on Swastika in all the Nazi colours. My OH who is German was mortified!


The Swastika is a Hindu symbol which was modified by the Nazis.


----------

